# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Factory Ammo trials pay it forward thoughts

## scottrods

Hi, Here's something I've been thinking about for a long time.

Scenerio - A member buys a rifle, either new or second hand and they post on here "What ammunition does your XXX calibre rifle like?". Then from they go off and buy 3 or 4 boxes of different brands/weights in factory ammo and shoot them off. 
The problem is, that with ammo prices rising it's not cheap and you're usually left with some ammo that didn't shoot well.

How about this for a proposal - A "Factory ammo pay it forward" thread.

1. Members who use factory ammo for their rifle list it in a new section, along with approx location they live e.g. "Federal 243 power shok 80gr: ChCh".
2. Any member who buys a new gun in a new caliber (for them), buys a box of cheapest ammo they can find to sight their rifle in, even if it's only FMJ or Privi. Just get it within 4 inches of the bull.
3. They look for the new caliber in this thread. 
4. Then pm a member who has posted in their location with the same caliber. 
5. Both arrange to meet and new gun owner borrows 6 rounds.
6. New gun owner shoots the 6 rounds at the range and sees how they group in his gun. If he likes the grouping then he buys a box of the same ammo and gives the original owner 6rds back.


Could this work?

Jonathan

----------


## ebf

good idea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Hi Scottrods....this idea is right up my alley, (pommy expression) i'm new to hunting and shooting, and have started at least 2 threads and 'hijacked' a couple of others asking
questions about 'which round/cal for what gun/game' as i try and pick the brains of forum members with all the necessary experience.....

----------


## scottrods

Not a quorum as yet, but I'd like the site mods to consider a new section for this.

----------


## scottrods

I live in Rolleston, I have 80gr Power Shoks 243 win.

PM me if you want to try them.

----------


## Spanners

> Not a quorum as yet, but I'd like the site mods to consider a new section for this.


Can change the Proj Exchange forum to Proj and Ammo Exchange?

----------


## scottrods

Go for it.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

i will be trying a few ammos in my new (well to me) 7mm-08 will be trying ppu rem and fed to start so might have a little left depending

----------


## POME

> i will be trying a few ammos in my new (well to me) 7mm-08 will be trying ppu rem and fed to start so might have a little left depending


I will be trying a few different brands through my new 7mm 08 this weekend. Put 40  federal 150g sp to brake in the barrel and sight in they weren't too bad. Will be trying Winchester  ballistic silvertip 140g / Hornady GMX / Remington Core-lokt. No idea where Helensville is but if one brand does not shoot well i sure we can sort something.

----------


## R93

Factory ammo? What's that? :Psmiley: 

Good idea all the same.

----------


## scottrods

> Factory ammo? What's that?
> 
> Good idea all the same.


For us poor folk who have no space to reload and wives that would go beserk, factory ammo is great. Only need one round to drop a deer- so why bother investing in the equipment  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EK9132

Sockburn. 150gr sellier and bellot schp 168gr zmax 180gr corelokt

all in 308win

----------


## Tristan

Anyone have either Winchester super x, federal power shok all in 150gr 308 lying around? Want to see how they shoot.

----------

